# Yes at panel ADM said no! What the hell!?!



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Can someone please help or advise

We were approved at panel on 11th March and today found out the agency decision maker has said no ( the only called today after I was getting concerned we hadn't heard anything so I called this morning and they've just plucked up the courage to call me.

Were in shock I broke my heart on the phone, I can't understand how 9 people can yes and one person can smash our dreams and destroy our lives like that!

Our social worker said our panel went like a dream and we were only in there for 10/15mins and waited 5mins for the decision, our SW flew out to oz for 4 weeks the day after our panel so she has no idea and we can't do anything until she returns 
.

I'm lost and feel like a failure


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that. Was it the decision maker you spoke to? Did they give a reason? IWas it an outright no and not a deferrment? I would speak to the sw manager if you haven't already done so.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

So sorry. As snapdragon has already said, was it an outright no and if so do you think the reason is unjust and you have grounds for an appeal? If it was a deferment then really the only thing you can do is go with it to sort out whatever it is they're concerned with and it should then go smoothly for you. Adoption UK would be able to offer you some proper advice specific to your situation.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

oh my goodness, thats awful!   

did they say why? is it something you can contest?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I believe they have to give you a reason..
you need to complain about how long its taken to let you know..theres no way you should have been waiting this long...


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh Rose. Sorry to hear that. I agree that you shouldn't of been waiting that long. 
I hope you get to sort it out. Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

They must have to give you a reason. Are you a member of AUK? The AUK and BAAF helplines are very...well, helpful in these sorts of situations. Remember, there is always the IRM. Plus pop onto the AUK boards as there have been a couple of people in similar situations x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

I would be asking, is it a definite no or a deferral / waiting for more info. it could be a simple case that something has been missed off the paperwork and the decision maker can't say yes / sign it off without seeing that particular info info. 
Can you appeal? although your Sw is on leave, you should be able to speak to the duty manager and ask for your file to be looked at, you need to know where you stand! 
so sorry you are going through this, hope you get some answers soon x


----------

